# Guess the Due Date for My Little Goats!



## Saramoukrime (Apr 20, 2012)

Hello! I am a new member and I would greatly appreciate if anyone would care to guess when my does are due! I have owned Pygmy goats since I was little, but last February I bought 7 very tiny goats (I am guessing they are Nigerian Dwarf goats). The owner said they are all roughly one year old. He also said they often got into the enclosure where his small billy goat was located last November and December.

I now know for sure that four out of the seven are pregnant, and I have been impatiently and nervously waiting for them to kid. The original owner guessed they would deliver towards the end of April, but I am thinking maybe early May. I cannot be sure though since they are so small and I do not have exact dates of when they were bred!

Two of the goats, Whinny and Lady, appear to be further along than the others. Their udders are larger and began to develop around March 10th. I can easily feel the kids kicking and moving around. I also have been checking their ligaments, but they are still pretty firm. What do you think?

Here is Whinny (yes she is in her food bowl).

[attachment=4:3s71znj0]Whinnysmallpic.jpg[/attachment:3s71znj0]

Whinny's udder in early March

[attachment=3:3s71znj0]Whinnysmalludder.jpg[/attachment:3s71znj0]

Whinny's udder today

[attachment=2:3s71znj0]Whinnylargeudder.jpg[/attachment:3s71znj0]

Here is Lady

[attachment=1:3s71znj0]Lady.jpg[/attachment:3s71znj0]

Lady's udder

[attachment=0:3s71znj0]LadyUdder.jpg[/attachment:3s71znj0]


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I am no good at guessing due dates but wanted to say you have a couple really pretty girls!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm not super good, but my guess would be about 4 months along. They probably each have a single, which is why they are so small.

Beautiful girls though   I'm sure they'll pop for you sooner than you think


----------



## Saramoukrime (Apr 20, 2012)

Awww thank you Peggy, you are so kind! And thank you DavyHollow for your compliment and giving a due date estimate! Maybe I can relax and stop holding my breath now. I thought it would be at least a few more weeks myself&#8230;but when I began second guessing myself I wanted to get another opinion, so thanks again!

I just really hope they have kids before I leave for Morocco on May 23rd!! I am going to be so upset when they decide to pop the day I leave! :tears:

Here is another shot of Whinny from above:

[attachment=2:3ot13m3x]WhinnieAbove.jpg[/attachment:3ot13m3x]

And here is another pic of Lady:

[attachment=1:3ot13m3x]LadyAbove.jpg[/attachment:3ot13m3x]

This is a picture of the "Seven Dwarfs" taken back in early February. They were so small back then that I had a hard time believing any of them were pregnant!

[attachment=0:3ot13m3x]SevenDwarfs.jpg[/attachment:3ot13m3x]


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

So cute that you have the 7 dwarves at your house!! haha

And you're welcome. Its hard not to fret and worry. Even knowing the exact date my goats were bred I'm still anxious as all heck and this is my 4th year kidding. lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> So cute that you have the 7 dwarves at your house!! haha
> 
> And you're welcome. Its hard not to fret and worry. Even knowing the exact date my goats were bred I'm still anxious as all heck and this is my 4th year kidding. lol


 HeHe... :laugh:

I agree....as mentioned ...even knowing the due date ... :wink:

they can prolong it and drive us.... :crazy: Hang in there ..things will be OK.... :hug:


----------



## Saramoukrime (Apr 20, 2012)

Thank you both so much for the reassurance! Waiting is driving me a little nuts, but I suppose playing the guessing game of when they will kid is part of the fun! I am amazed seeing the changes in Whinny and Lady. Just today, Whinny’s udder seems to have gotten considerably bigger! I feel sorry for her, all of the little goats come running up the hill to greet me and Whinny slowly climbs up, quickly becoming short of breath and panting. I hope it is not too much longer for her!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Is it bad that I think its HILARIOUS to watch pregnant goats run? haha especially the really preggo ones. 

She sounds like she's getting close! Keep an eye on her udder to see if it gets tight and shiny, also look for abnormal behavior to gauge when she'll pop!


----------



## Saramoukrime (Apr 20, 2012)

You are right, pregnant goats are so funny! :laugh:

Whinny actually ran around too much today and was out like a light! She fell into such a deep sleep that when I went to pat her on the stomach she did not budge! I am definitely keeping a close eye on her, and there was nothing out of the ordinary today except for that little cat nap she took. She is such an odd little goat&#8230;I cannot wait to see what her kid will be like!

Here is Whinny taking that nap using a concrete slab as a pillow!

[attachment=0:swttr1k8]WhinnyAsleep.jpg[/attachment:swttr1k8]


----------



## Saramoukrime (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Guess the Due Date! UPDATE: Lady and Brownie Kidded!!*

Well, what a great gift for Mother's Day! I am so HAPPY!

Here is the kid count:

Lady- Two kids
:kidblue: :kidred:

Brownie- One kid
:kidblue:

Here is the story:

I went out to feed the goats this morning and saw Lady slowly climbing up our hill and making crying sounds. I took a look behind her and saw that she was in labor!! She ended up having twins! The first one out was a male and he was in the breech position. I helped to pull him out and he was limp. After cleaning out his mouth, he began moving but he was still very weak and not able to stand up or nurse. I didn't think he was going to make it. However, after I bottle fed him some milk, he perked right up and was fine! The other kid that followed him was a female. She popped right out, stood up, and nursed with no problems!

Okay, while I was dealing with all of this, I heard another goat in distress. I had my husband go take a look at what was going on, (thinking perhaps a goat had its head caught in the fence), and he ran back to me yelling, "There is another goat lying on the ground having a baby!" My reply was something like, "WHAAAAT???" I ran out to see and sure enough, Brownie was in labor. By the time I got to her side, she already had the kid half way out! She delivered a large buck kid, and he is doing great!

So, I will post pics of the babies soon in the birth announcements. My other goat, Whinny, should also kid at any time now. I never thought I would say this, but I'm hoping she will wait another day or two because I think I'm ready for a little nap! 
:laugh:


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

Congrats on the babies


----------



## Saramoukrime (Apr 20, 2012)

Thank you so much!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

yay! congrats! They always like to sneak it on you haha

Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh congrats! How exciting!!! :leap: Looking forward to pics!


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

Congratulations!! We all understand the nap thing :laugh:


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Congrats!!! Cant wait for pics :clap: :stars: :fireworks: :rainbow:


----------



## Saramoukrime (Apr 20, 2012)

Thank you so much everyone!! The babies are doing great! I have pics of all the kids in the birth announcements under the title "Lady's twins and Brownie's Boy"! 
:greengrin: 

Whinny still has yet to kid...I do not know what's keeping her. I always thought she would be the first one to go. She is getting HUGE. I hope she kids sooner rather than later due to her small size!


----------

